# Workhorse Differential Leak



## Brent Mc (Oct 25, 2004)

Looking for help for a family member that doesn't have internet access. They have a 2003 Landau "Georgie Boy", 35' with 8.1/Allison and Workhorse chassis. The problem: The unit is leaking differential oil to the point of having to add 3l after driving about 250km. They tow a Suzuki Vitara. The unit was taken to the Workhorse warranty center and was diagnosed with having a plugged vent tube. After close to two weeks, the vent tube was replaced and the owner sent on their way. They stopped after about 150 km to find their tow car covered in oil. The unit is now back at the warranty center. Given the unit has 10,000 km we are quite concerned about the cause and remedy of this problem. Their plan is to leave Canada for Mexico for their annual vacation. Has anyone else experienced this or a similar problem?


----------



## sepisllib (Oct 27, 2004)

Workhorse Differential Leak

This problem does not seem to too unusual. I do not know where you are located - but the guy I use services these rigs and has had to deal with a couple such problems in the past.

He is located in town (we live in Cresco, Iowa  --  North east part of Iowa).

But your local truck garage or service person should be able to take care of it for you.

Bill & Judy


----------



## Brent Mc (Oct 27, 2004)

Workhorse Differential Leak

Thanks Bill & Judy,

The local dealer feels that a vaacum may have been created causing the differential oil to be "sucked out" of the vent tube. They are going to re-locate the vent and see if that cures the problem. It was kind of confusing as the oil was coming out (somewhere) but there was no indication of failure in the the axle or pinion seals.

Hope that we have it fixed!

Brent


----------

